# Detector de Trovoadas (faça você mesmo)



## lsalvador (15 Jul 2008 às 10:30)

Ola pessoal,

Alguém já ouviu falar deste detector de trovoada?

Link

Fica por cerca de 60€, tem um site onde se junta toda a informação e se consegue fazer a triangulação dos dados, dando o local exacto dos mesmo. Pelo sul da Europa só temos um equipamento em Espanha, no norte da Europa esta bem cheio deles.

Link para site com os dados on-line : http://www.blitzortung.org/DF/Webpages/

O que tem a dizer disto?????


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2008 às 10:59)

Achado interessante. Quando vi o tópico pensei que fosse daqueles normais cujos circuitos "caseiros" já tinha visto, mas este é para injectar o som no PC e permite depois fazer triangulações em rede.

A fiabilidade não deve ser muita, afinal isto funciona apenas com o sinal a ser analisado pela placa de som do PC. Mas se calhar com muitas "engenhocas"  destas  espalhadas pelo país daria para fazer boas triangulações. Certamente que não substitui um equipamento profissional tipo Boltek mas pelo baixo custo seria muito mais fácil construir uma rede para triangulações, pois com os boltek duvido que a médio/longo prazo haja muita gente em Portugal a investir num ptofissional dado o custo elevado do mesmo.

Vou pedir a opinião de algumas pessoas sobre os componentes eléctrónicos e tentar arranjar testemunhos práticos de quem tem isto construído.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2008 às 12:27)

Algumas fotos das montagens que encontrei:


















http://www.calahonda-info.net/blitze/










http://users.edpnet.be/DanielV37/Detecteur3/



*A placa e componentes eléctronicos do amplificador (para comprar feito ou fazer):*
http://members.home.nl/fkooiman/lightning/Manuals/LightningRadarSystem.pdf


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jul 2008 às 17:03)

boas

já tinha visto esta página quando encontrei o blitzortung e fiquei também de tentar construir um,  mas o projecto está na gaveta por não ser assim tão simples de construir.

tenho notado também desde que temos o nosso strikealert, que a afinação de qualquer aparelho que detecte trovoada tem de ser o mais perfeito  possível, posso dizer que por exemplo se ligar o carro o strikalert apita e diz que está a trovejar mesmo sobre a minha cabeça    se ligar uma ficha a tomada e ela der faisca o detector apita tal é a sensibilidade do aparelho. 

mas é sempre de tentar.

abraços


----------



## Breitling (15 Jul 2008 às 19:39)

Desculpem meu mal português....

O projeto Lightning Radar tem cada vez mais seguidores no mundo inteiro. Não são necessários conhecimentos em eletrônica, mas se se têm ajudam bastante para fazer a posta a ponto. Faz falta também saber soldar componentes eletrônicos em uma placa, assim como fazer pequenos você ajuste. O detector além disso necessita um PC com cartão de áudio e um software especial gratuito.

Um só detector não é capaz de determinar a posição das descargas elétricas (Boltek sim o há, mesmo que com alguns erros na distância). Fazem falta duas estações bem separadas para poder determinar o lugar das descargas. Este detector tem como vantagem que pode usar estações muito distantes entre si. A dia de hoje se estão fazendo provas entre detectores na Europa e a Nova Zelândia, conseguindo detectar raios na Austrália e Indonésia. Contra se pode dizer que para que funcione, ambas estações devem estar em contato direto para intercambiar dados. Se não há contato não há triangulação.

A vantagem de poder usar estações muito distantes não é tal se se leva em conta que em muitas ocasiões os sinais recebidas são de você rebata na ionosfera, por isso as distâncias não é possível calcular bem se não é com uma terceira estação.

No entanto, o sob preço para sua construção faz com que cada vez existam mais, proporciona um bom entretenimento. Acho sinceramente que Boltek dá mais precisão e menor margem de erro, mesmo que o custo seja mais elevado.


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jul 2008 às 22:56)

Breitling disse:


> Desculpem meu mal português....
> 
> Acho sinceramente que Boltek dá mais precisão e menor margem de erro, mesmo que o custo seja mais elevado.



boas

 nem mais,  para ter mais vale ter um em condições, estou de acordo.

mas a afinação vai sempre ser um problema, mesmo fazendo a tal triangulação das antenas, dados.

estamos a falar de que margem de erro? com o sistema boltek 

abraços


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2008 às 00:17)

Breitling, obviamente que o equipamento profissional Boltek deve ser muito melhor, mas a pergunta que coloco, será que se tivermos 5, 6, 7 ou 8 sensores destes "amadores" a fiabilidade não acabará por ser superior do que ter por exemplo apenas um ou dois Boltek ? O que achas ?


*PS:* Se tiveres problemas ou se te der demasiado trabalho escrever em português, escreve em castelhano, nós compreendemos perfeitamente. Ou então se souberes escreve em galego, do verdadeiro, porque dizem que esse é mais português do que o nosso português, portanto melhor ainda  Estou a brincar, escreve conforme te dê menos trabalho que nós entendemos.


----------



## Breitling (16 Jul 2008 às 08:24)

ajrebelo disse:


> estamos a falar de que margem de erro? com o sistema boltek



O problema de construir um detector por um mesmo é que se podem cometer muitos erros. Por exemplo: que ambos laços não estejam bem alinhados a 90º, que o material (cabos, componentes, etc) não sejam de qualidade, permitindo que entrem interferências ao sistema. Boltek dá isto resolvido, com as tolerâncias exigidas em fábrica.

Boltek dá um erro em direção de 1 grau. Em distância depende muito das condições, pode ser de até 150 km. Por isso o melhor é sempre triangular dois ou mais detectores. Aqui você tem um exemplo:


----------



## Breitling (16 Jul 2008 às 08:33)

Vince disse:


> Breitling, obviamente que o equipamento profissional Boltek deve ser muito melhor, mas a pergunta que coloco, será que se tivermos 5, 6, 7 ou 8 sensores destes "amadores" a fiabilidade não acabará por ser superior do que ter por exemplo apenas um ou dois Boltek ? O que achas ?



Sim claro, quantos mais melhor, mas levando em conta as limitações que expus no post anterior. Se você tem 10 detectores construídos com defeitos, será muito pior que ter dois ou três Boltek.

De todas formas não quero dizer que o sistema Lightning Radar seja mau. Ao invés, se se tem a destreza adequada, seguro que por pouco dinheiro se pode ter muita diversão construyéndolo, ajustándolo e fazendo com que funcione adequadamente.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jul 2008 às 09:41)

Breitling disse:


> Se você tem 10 detectores construídos com defeitos, será muito pior que ter dois ou três Boltek.



Pois, foi o que imaginei.

E o projecto do meteoclimatic já é publico? Qual o link para vermos o mapa que colocas-te? Quantos Boltek estão a ser utilizados agora?


----------



## Breitling (16 Jul 2008 às 10:45)

HotSpot disse:


> E o projecto do meteoclimatic já é publico? Qual o link para vermos o mapa que colocas-te? Quantos Boltek estão a ser utilizados agora?



Não, ainda não é público. Temos alguns problemas quando aparecem intersecções múltiplas. Estamos trabalhando nisso, assim como na detecção de raios individuais, muito parecido ao que teneis vós no IM.

Agora mesmo temos 8 detectores na rede, distribuídos da seguinte forma:


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jul 2008 às 11:57)

Breitling:

Existe outro boltek que não está no meteoclimatic:

www.meteotietar.com

Não sei se sabes mas aqui fica a informação.


----------



## Breitling (16 Jul 2008 às 12:28)

Graças Hotspot, tentamos falar com ele em várias ocasiões, mas não obtemos nenhuma resposta. É uma pena dado que está em uma localização perfeita para cobrir a zona centro da Espanha e Portugal.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

Já "matei" a cabeça a pensar nisto .

Penso nisto como se fosse uma maratona: Tenho tudo para chegar ao fim, mas aquando da partida os pés estão atados ao chão.
Por outras palavras, já pensei em tudo, as triangulações, um bom dispositivo mais programação para fazer o calculo das distâncias, etc... mas há um problema. Sempre que me imagino a fazer isto (triangulação) no "meio" de uma trovoada, surgem perguntas ás quais não tenho resposta: será que estão todos a "retirar" dados do mesmo trovão que eu? No meio de tantos trovões, como dar atenção a um ou dois?

Estes são os problemas que me têm prendido...

Qualquer incentivo é bem vindo .


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jul 2013 às 17:04)

Ressuscitando este tópico.

Entretanto o sistema blitzortung já evoluiu bastante e agora já existe um equipamento que envia dados sem necessidade de PC.

Tudo custa cerca de 180 EUR. O que continua a ser chato é que a montagem (incluindo soldar componentes) tem que ser feita por quem adquire o equipamento.

Mais info:

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=2&subpage_0=13

A precisão já é muito aceitável para a península ibérica mas podia ser excelente com a instalação de alguns detetores por cá.

Vou pensar no assunto


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Jul 2013 às 02:12)

HotSpot disse:


> O que continua a ser chato é que a montagem (incluindo soldar componentes) tem que ser feita por quem adquire o equipamento.



... e soldar "em casa" componentes SMD não é propriamente para todos, sem equipamento adequado o resultado não deve ser o melhor.

De resto a coisa ainda fica um pouco cara... mas achei interessante, não conhecia!


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jul 2013 às 08:48)

Werk_AG disse:


> ... e soldar "em casa" componentes SMD não é propriamente para todos, sem equipamento adequado o resultado não deve ser o melhor.
> 
> De resto a coisa ainda fica um pouco cara... mas achei interessante, não conhecia!



Isso é verdade, se já viessem as "caixas" prontas e só montar as antenas e encaixes, ainda haveria interessados


----------



## pedro_cvl (16 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

Boas. Não sou muito dado a andar a soldar componentes em placas, não que me custe soldar mas sim porque arranjar componentes as vezes é dificil. Por isso andei a ver e encontrei uma solução talvez melhor a construção de um detector de trovoada. Gosto de trabalhar com arduinos e não é que é possivel construir um detector de trovoada com o arduino?
Vou tentar arranjar o material que preciso e depois coloco aqui. Ja vi um codigo e o unico problema parece-me ser a distancia a que detecta trovoes que são 40 km....Acham razoavel? Mas pelo codigo que vi a informação da distancia é enviada para um display.
Pedro


----------



## CptRena (16 Fev 2014 às 12:22)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas. Não sou muito dado a andar a soldar componentes em placas, não que me custe soldar mas sim porque arranjar componentes as vezes é dificil. Por isso andei a ver e encontrei uma solução talvez melhor a construção de um detector de trovoada. Gosto de trabalhar com arduinos e não é que é possivel construir um detector de trovoada com o arduino?
> Vou tentar arranjar o material que preciso e depois coloco aqui. Ja vi um codigo e o unico problema parece-me ser a distancia a que detecta trovoes que são 40 km....Acham razoavel? Mas pelo codigo que vi a informação da distancia é enviada para um display.
> Pedro




Oh amigo , mas você não tem que andar à cata dos componentes. Só tem que os montar. A compra do sistema já inclui isso tudo. Ora veja o post da ressuscitação do tópico pelo HotSpot.
Veja também este PDF com a descrição do sistema

 http://www.blitzortung.org/Documents/TOA_Blitzortung_RED.pdf?t=1392553114




HotSpot disse:


> Ressuscitando este tópico.
> 
> Entretanto o sistema blitzortung já evoluiu bastante e agora já existe um equipamento que envia dados sem necessidade de PC.
> 
> ...


----------



## pedro_cvl (16 Fev 2014 às 18:47)

E não é que eu percebi bem????? Não falo deste sistema que é extremamente caro!180 euros????Existem montagens bem mais baratas que é este caso
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/detector-de-trovoadas-prototipo-3336.html
e no caso do arduino o sensor custa 30 euros!!!
Ja me fiz entender?


----------



## CptRena (16 Fev 2014 às 20:22)

pedro_cvl disse:


> E não é que eu percebi bem????? Não falo deste sistema que é extremamente caro!180 euros????Existem montagens bem mais baratas que é este caso
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/detector-de-trovoadas-prototipo-3336.html
> e no caso do arduino o sensor custa 30 euros!!!
> Ja me fiz entender?



Sim Sr. Agora já fiquei esclarecido


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

Após 4 horas a porrada com o codigo para o arduino  consegui finalmente compilar o codigo. Agora é mandar vir a placa e fazer testes. 
Esperemos que resulte
Coloco aqui fotos logo que possivel 
a placa é esta 
http://wiki.tautic.com/Category:AS3935_Lightning_Sensor_Dev_Board


----------



## HotSpot (17 Fev 2014 às 16:03)

Boas,

Por acaso já pensei em incluir essa placa no meu blitzortung. O recente sistema RED permite complementar a deteção de raios usando esse equipamento.

Mais informação:

http://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=20990.0

Ainda não inclui porque na prática detecta apenas raios até 40 km. O sistema blitzortung chega aos milhares de km's.


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Fev 2014 às 16:21)

Mas eu faço uma pergunta....Interessa saber-me se esta a trovejar a milhares de quilometros de minha casa ou se pelo contrario se está a aproximar uma trovoada da minha casa?
Acho que 40km ja é um valor em conta e para ser sincero nao me interessa monitorizar muito mais alem que isso. Quem tem uma estação metereologica nao a instala na cidade ou bairro vizinho para saber quais as temperaturas e humidades etc que la acontecem. Instala-a logo no telhado


----------



## HotSpot (17 Fev 2014 às 16:29)

Muitas vezes dá jeito saber se pelo menos a umas centenas de quilómetros troveja. 

Mas a vantagem não é detectarmos a 1000 km, mas sim quem está a 1000km detectar "cá" 

Depois há o histórico, registos, evolução da trovoada, etc

Mas para detectar a 50 km basta um rádio AM


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

Acredito que sim. Mas a pensar assim se eu quizer saber temperaturas e humidades e trovoadas vou ao site do IPMA e nao gastava dinheiro numa estação   Mas neste caso o codigo inserido no arduino da informação para um display dando varias informações tais como se  foi registada alguma actividade electrica ou ate fazer contas e dar a distancia em kilometros a que se encontra a trovoada. Para mim ja parece um projecto engraçado 
Mas uma coisa é ler codigos e compilar no arduino outra coisa é fazer montagem e ver na pratica se resulta.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Fev 2014 às 16:38)

Ok, parece um projecto interessante. Vai-nos mantendo ao corrente da evolução.


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Fev 2014 às 16:45)

Vou encomendar o sensor e depois logo meto maos ao trabalho


----------



## Werk_AG (3 Set 2014 às 15:47)

Passados que são alguns meses, alguns resultados?


----------

